# Java und HSSF POI für Excel



## woody100 (1. September 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich stehe gerade vor einem großen Problem, und konnte es leider bisher noch immer nicht lösen:

Also ich verwende die Apache POI Api für Excel um auf Excel Dateien zugreifen zu können. Das Problem ist nun, dass ich eine Zelle habe, in der ein Wert steht, der ergibt sich allerdings aus einer Formel(A2+A3) und ich müsste aber unbedingt diesen Wert als String auslesen. Hat einer eine Idee wie ich das machen kann, weil mit cell.getCellFormula() bekomme ich die Formel(A2+A3) und mit den anderen get Funktionen geht es auch nicht!

Bitte um Eure Hilfe!

Danke sehr,
Harry


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. September 2007)

Hallo,

hast du dich schon mal an der jexcel API versucht?
http://jexcelapi.sourceforge.net/
Das ist IMHO besser / einfacher als POI.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Blackmore (17. Oktober 2007)

Kann jexcel API Bilder in Zellen einfügen?


----------

